# Fishing trip to price fishing



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Saturday 22/2
looking at doing a trip to Price
Tag a long if you wish...

Minny


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Price is one of my favorite spots, might see you there.


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

That wood be good,
supposed to be 28deg wind will be up a bit from the sse.
but should be alright in the channel..


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry Minnie, I should have checked the weather first.
My favorite thing to do up there is catch YFW's on camo worms. Hope the toadies are not too plentiful.
That being the case Sunday is a much better day for it.
If I go I would make it Sunday.


----------

